# Princeton University Cube Club - Cube Tables



## Princeton Cube Club (Nov 13, 2016)

Welcome to the official Princeton University Cube Club - Cube Tables thread!

About us: The Princeton Cube Club is a student organization at Princeton University sponsored by Jane Street. Mainly, we host cube tables where we invite members of the college campus and speedcubing community to hang out, solve puzzles, and discuss other cubing-related topics over lunch. Also, once a year (though we may possibly increase it to twice a year), we host an official WCA competition at our campus. We have hosted several competitions in the past, our most recent one (as of this post) being Princeton Winter 2016, last February.

Here you will find the latest updates on when we will be hosting cube tables. We will typically have a cube table once a week, on *Saturdays at 12pm*. We will usually send a notice out a few days before our next cube table, but expect a cube table when school is in session here and there are no exam or break periods preceding or succeeding the Saturday.

Cube tables will always be hosted at the *Whitman dining hall*, in the common area just outside of the eatery so we can accommodate non-Princeton students. Non-Princeton students are not allowed in the eatery, but if you do want lunch, we'll be glad to guest swipe you in if we can. (Students have a maximum of 10 guest swipes.) Below are two pictures of parking and meeting location. When you reach the building, Community Hall, enter through one of the four double doors on the lower level. Make a right and go through another set of doors to enter the common area. We will be sitting at one of the tables to the right.

Parking Location:  Meeting Location: 

If you have any questions, feel free to respond to the thread or send us an email. Also, Cube Club has our own listserv, where we send emails to the listserv members about more exclusive content related to cube tables, competitions, and other events. We highly recommend joining the listserv, as we send more frequent updates there. If you would like to join, do send us an email with your preferred email address and your first and last name.

Please bring yourself, your cubes, and your cube-like puzzles to our cube tables! We look forward to seeing you all!

Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Nov 13, 2016)

We will be hosting a cube table next Saturday, November 19, 2016 at 12pm at the Whitman dining hall.

Also, the following are tentative dates for upcoming cube tables:

Saturday, December 3, 2016
Saturday, December 10, 2016
Saturday, January 14, 2017
Note that we will not have additional cube tables in the given months due to Thanksgiving break, Winter break, final exams, and Intersession (break). Cube tables after January 14 will resume in February.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Dec 1, 2016)

Happy December, cubers!

We are confirming the next cube table for this Saturday, December 3, 2016 at 12pm at Whitman dining hall. Also, unless I post otherwise, we will also host the cube table scheduled for Saturday, December 10, 2016, same time and place.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Dec 7, 2016)

Happy holidays, cubers!

Our final cube table of 2016 is this *Saturday, December 10, 2016* at *12pm* at *Whitman dining hall*. I highly suggest that you come to this cube table, as we will be discussing our next WCA competition, and we'd like to chat with you about it. We'll highly consider your input if you attend!


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Jan 9, 2017)

Quick update: The proposed cube table for Saturday, January 14, 2017 will not take place. The next cube table will likely be on Saturday, February 4, 2017.
EDIT: Removed reference to tentative competition.
EDIT: Miscalculation on date of next cube table; will likely be the following week, February 11, 2017. Watch for confirmation post.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Feb 19, 2017)

Some news:

1) The following is a tentative schedule for the remainder of the 2016-2017 academic year. Changes or cancellations will be announced primarily via our mailing list, and/or via this thread.

Saturday, March 4, 2017
Saturday, April 1, 2017
Saturday, April 15, 2017
Saturday, April 29, 2017
Saturday, May 6, 2017
2) The website, http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/ is now up to date.
3) I am currently looking towards a competition, Princeton Fall 2017, on September 23, 2017, pending approval. Updates to follow.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Mar 30, 2017)

April Updates:
1) Next cube table on April 1, as planned
2) April 29 cube table cancelled due to Princeton Splash event
3) If you know a high schooler who wants to learn to solve a Rubik's cube from total scratch, tell them about Princeton Splash. Our club is hosting a class on that day, and registration for the whole event begins tomorrow I believe, and seats may fill fast.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Apr 13, 2017)

Quick updates:

1) Cube table this Saturday April 15, same time and place
2) Princeton Splash on April 29, so no cube table
3) Courtesy of Maki: Join the World Inter-University Cube Relay 2016-2017, see the link for details: http://cubefreak.net/contests/universityrelay/index.php
4) Surprise party for teoidus (our treasurer) for his 100 subscriber mark is still on. He needs just 3 more subscribers to reach 100.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Sep 13, 2017)

Happy September, cubers!

The first cube table of this academic year will be on Saturday, September 16, 2017, 12pm at Whitman dining hall. We will also be hosting Princeton Fall 2017 on Saturday, September 23, 2017 at Frist MPR. If you are not familiar with our cube tables, please read the first post of the thread, and also visit our website linked in that post.


----------



## Zerksies (Sep 13, 2017)

Do you need to be a student to join?


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Sep 13, 2017)

Zerksies said:


> Do you need to be a student to join?


You do not need to be a student to join.


----------



## Zerksies (Sep 13, 2017)

Princeton Cube Club said:


> You do not need to be a student to join.


Is there any dues or you just show up?


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Sep 13, 2017)

Zerksies said:


> Is there any dues or you just show up?


No dues or anything, just come whenever you want.


----------



## Princeton Cube Club (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is the following schedule for the remainder of the cube tables for 2017; same time and place, 12pm Whitman dining hall: 

Saturday, October 7, 2017
Saturday, November 18, 2017
Saturday, December 9, 2017


----------

